# rc10gt to electric conversion HELP



## Donovan696

Can anyone help me to find or does anyone of a conversion kit to covert my rc10gt electric. I have a GT that the nitro engine blew up and now I'd like to rebuild it as a dirt oval edm. Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks 

Donovan


----------



## squeeker138

be easier to sell it and get a t4


----------



## suprcop67

here is a link for a motor plate that will allow you to put an electric motor in a gas truck, i do agree though that it would be better to sell whats left and get an electric truck of some kind because of the weight of the truck you have.

http://dirtoval.com/forums/showthread.php?t=56465


----------



## 4ThePinkRacing

not worth making a edm out of it to heavy i tried it myself .. if your goin to make a edm keep it nitro ... 

or get a b4 ... the gt is 2 wide anyways for edms .. at least for where i race it has to be buggy style arms ... to much bs to make it work .. save hair and headaches ...

get a b4 ... much better off


----------



## Donovan696

Thanks for everyones help and input. I already have a b4 with a late model conversion. I picked this GT up from a friend and shortly after I got it the engine blew. I'm not really into the nitro thing and just thought I could convert it and get more use out of it that way. Does anyone have any experience with Associated's engine replacement program? I received the orignal documentation with the truck for the replacement program. It claims that I can get a new engine for 1/2 the msrp. Alls I have to do is send in the old engine. Do you guys think that would be worth it? Or do they still even have that program anymore?


----------



## 4ThePinkRacing

i would call them .. associated is good to deal with,. i havent had any issues with stuff i got and sent back .. they backed up there stuff .. but that was all elce ... nitro is a diff story ...

it isnt hard to replace the piston n contectin rod ... if that what happen .. pull head off . pop side plate off .. just make sure you replace the sleve also . when you buy rebuild kit . it has all 3 parts .. 

just break it in when done ..


----------



## Donovan696

I asked my local hobby shop and they said that the rebuild kit would be around $60. They also said that when they come apart like that very seldom do they ever run right again. Metal fragments get caught in the crank bearings and through out the engine. I just got off the phone with Associated and for 72.99 plus shipping I could exchange it for a new one. Thoughts????


----------



## bojo

It must be the .15 yes bought them before at one time thy 99.00.I would buy the nitro. 
If you buy one make sure you see blue smoke from the exhaust so you dont blow one again


----------



## ta_man

Donovan696 said:


> I asked my local hobby shop and they said that the rebuild kit would be around $60. They also said that when they come apart like that very seldom do they ever run right again. Metal fragments get caught in the crank bearings and through out the engine. I just got off the phone with Associated and for 72.99 plus shipping I could exchange it for a new one. Thoughts????


If you are not into nitro is it really worth spending $73 plus shipping for a new engine?

Maybe just sell the roller and get an electric car for your EDM.

Think hard whether you will get $73+ more for the truck just because it has a new engine.


----------



## Donovan696

I have for sale or trade an RC10Gt roller. Looking for a t4 or b4 roller or anything dirtoval related.


----------

